# Paint



## STAG999 (Jan 4, 2011)

Hallo again from damp blighty, I,m going over to Quesada next week to do the dreaded painting of the balustrades. I,ve tried many paints but still can,t get that smooth glossy finish thats makes them easy to clean, has anyone got the make of paint that can do the job, its a nightmare painting the "******* things. Once we live there its something that can be done at our leisure, it seems such a waste of a couple days when your only there for a week. :confused2:


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Here we put a latex waterproofing substance in with the paint, sometimes called Compactuna,

Hepa


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hepa said:


> Here we put a latex waterproofing substance in with the paint, sometimes called Compactuna,
> 
> Hepa


Do you mean this? Looks interesting. DIGO Products - COMPAKTUNA PRO


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Do you mean this? Looks interesting. DIGO Products - COMPAKTUNA PRO


It looks similar. 

However there are several different brand names. I use it prior to painting outside walls and flat roofs. If then mixed with the the final paint coat it gives a glossy shine and completely waterproofs the outside wall,

Hepa


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hepa said:


> It looks similar.
> 
> However there are several different brand names. I use it prior to painting outside walls and flat roofs. If then mixed with the the final paint coat it gives a glossy shine and completely waterproofs the outside wall,
> 
> Hepa


Sounds good, I will look out for it when we do ours in April.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

The stuff I use is called Compac-Puma. I have just located the old can, It is not cheap but can be diluted.

Hepa


----------

